# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Ektomie oder AS

## Gerhard H.

Hallo zusammen,

  ich bin 68 Jahre alt und im Juli 2019 wurde bei mir Prostatakrebs festgestellt.

  Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage ob ich eine Ektomie durchführen lassen soll oder erstmal abwarte und die aktive Überwachung in Betracht ziehe.

  Chronologie:
  Mein Hausarzt stellte beim diesjährigen Check-up eine partielle (rechtsseitige) Verhärtung der Prostata fest und stellte mich nachfolgend einem Urologen vor.

  Auch dem Urologen erschien meine Prostata nach erfolgter DRU suspekt und riet mir zur Biopsie.

    (Den pathologischen Befund hänge ich am Ende an)

  Der PSA-Wert wurde erstmalig vor zwei Jahren (2017) mit knapp unter 5 ermittelt und im Juli 2019 mit 5,3 (verschiedene Labore)

  Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

  Beste Grüße
  Gerhard

HISTOPATHOLOGISCHE BEGUTACHTUNG

Makroskopie:
1.  (Apex medial re.): Ein 15 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).
2.  (Apex lateral re.): Ein 8 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).
3.  (Mitte medial re.): Ein 15 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).
4.  (Mite lateral re.): Ein 8 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).
5. (Basis medial re.): Ein 5 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).









6.  (Basis lateral re.): Ein 15 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).
7.  (Apex medial li.): Ein 14 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).
8. (Apex lateral li.): Ein 4 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).
9.     (Mitte medial ii.): Ein 12 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE)
10. (Mitte lateral li.): Ein 12 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).
11. (Basis medial li.): Ein 3 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).
12. (Basis lateral li.): Ein 15 mm langer Stanzzylinder (HE).

Mikroskopie:
12. Hyperplastische prostatische Drüsen innerhalb eines fibrosierten Stromagewebes. Daneben kommen mikroazinäre Proliferate zur Darstellung mit runden Kemen mit Makronukleolen. Keine Perineuralscheideninfiltration. Keine Gefäßinvasion. Diagnose:
1.  (Apex medial re.): Azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata Gleason 3 + 3 = 6, Tumorausdehnung 4,5 mm.
2.  (Apex lateral re.): Azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata Gleason 3 + 3 = 6, Tumorausdehnung 2,2 mm.
3.  (Mite medial re.): Azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata Gleason 3 + 3 = 6, Tumorausdehnung 9 mm.
4.  (Mitte lateral re.): Azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata Gleason 3 + 3 = 6, Tumorausdehnung 3 mm.
5.  (Basis medial re.): Tumorfreies Prostatagewebe.
6.  (Basis lateral re.): Azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata Gleason 3 + 3 = 6, Tumorausdehnung 9 mm.
7.  (Apex medial li.): Azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata Gleason 3 + 3 = 6, Tumorausdehnung 5,5 mm.
8. (Apex lateral li.): Tumorfreies Prostatagewebe.
9.     (Mite medial li.): Azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata Gleason 3 + 3 = 6, Tumorausdehnung 2,2 mm.
10. (Mitte lateral li.): Tumorfreies Prostatagewebe.
11. (Basis medial li.): Tumorfreies Prostatagewebe.
12. (Basis lateral li.): s Adenokarzinom der Prostata Gleason 3 + 3 = 6, Tumorausdehnung 4,5 mm.

----------


## DerBader

Hallo Gerhard,

die S3 Leitlinien des Prostatakarzinoms sieht eine Active Überwachung bei maximal 2 positiven Stanzen mit einem Gleason von 6 vor.

Bei dem Befund wäre ein kurativer Ansatz, Ektomie bzw. Bestrahlung, angebracht. 

Matthias

----------


## Michi1

Verständnissfrage ?  Sind das wirklich 15 mm lange Stanzzilinder ? Ist die Prostata so groß das dann so viele Gezogen werden ?

----------


## Gerhard H.

> Verständnissfrage ?  Sind das wirklich 15 mm lange Stanzzilinder ? Ist die Prostata so groß das dann so viele Gezogen werden ?


Ich habe lediglich den Befund hier rein kopiert. (Konnte dem Pathologen nicht über die Schulter schauen ;-) Die Prostata ist/war 42 ccm groß.

----------


## Gerhard H.

> Hallo Gerhard,
> 
> die S3 Leitlinien des Prostatakarzinoms sieht eine Active Überwachung bei maximal 2 positiven Stanzen mit einem Gleason von 6 vor.
> 
> Bei dem Befund wäre ein kurativer Ansatz, Ektomie bzw. Bestrahlung, angebracht. 
> 
> Matthias


Hallo Matthias,

Ich war letzten Monat erstmalig bei der Selbsthilfegruppe in Leverkusen wo auch ein Urologe anwesend war. Da mir das von Dir geschilderte Einschluss/Auschluss-kriterium auch bekannt war, habe ich ihn explizit darauf angesprochen. Seiner Meinung nach sind das lediglich "Leitlinien" und in meinem konkreten Fall würde nichts gegen AS sprechen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Gerhard,



> Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage ob ich eine Ektomie durchführen lassen soll oder erstmal abwarte und die aktive Überwachung in Betracht ziehe.


die Frage ist leider leicht zu beantworten:
Die "Interdisziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms", kurz "S3-Leitlinie" genannt, sagt Folgendes zu den Kriterien für die Aktive Überwachung:


PSA-Wert ≤10 ng/ml,Gleason Score ≤6,klinisches Stadium cT1 ubnd cT2a,Tumor in ≤2 von 12 Stanzen,≤50 % Tumor in jeder Stanze. 

Von Deinem PSA-Wert hast Du nichts geschrieben, aber es waren acht von zwölf Stanzen befallen, davon mindestens zwei zu über 50 %. Die AS ist damit definitiv keine Option für Dich.

Ralf

P.S.: Ich habe eben Deinen Beitrag von 12:40 Uhr gelesen mit der Meinung des Urologen. Der gute Mann erscheint mir etwas uninformiert. Zur Active Surveillance gab es drei international hochkarätig besetzte Konferenzen, in denen die Erfahrungen ausgetauscht und durchgeführten Studien diskutiert wurden. Die Quintessenz davon ist in die deutsche Leitlinie eingeflossen.

----------


## Gerhard H.

> Hallo Gerhard,
> 
> die Frage ist leider leicht zu beantworten:
> Die "Interdisziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms", kurz "S3-Leitlinie" genannt, sagt Folgendes zu den Kriterien für die Aktive Überwachung:
> 
> 
> PSA-Wert ≤10 ng/ml,Gleason Score ≤6,klinisches Stadium cT1 ubnd cT2a,Tumor in ≤2 von 12 Stanzen,≤50 % Tumor in jeder Stanze. 
> 
> Von Deinem PSA-Wert hast Du nichts geschrieben, aber es waren acht von zwölf Stanzen befallen, davon mindestens zwei zu über 50 %. Die AS ist damit definitiv keine Option für Dich.
> ...


Hallo Ralf,

die Aussage des Uro aus Lev war mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht geheuer. Deshalb auch die Anmeldung hier im Forum.

Ach ja, den PSA-Wert habe ich im Eingangspost angegeben: Vor 2 Jahren < 5, d.J. 5,3

----------


## MartinWK

> Ich habe lediglich den Befund hier rein kopiert. (Konnte dem Pathologen nicht über die Schulter schauen ;-) Die Prostata ist/war 42 ccm groß.


Mir kommen die Stanzzylinder eher zu kurz vor, vor allem bei 42ml). Ich nehme an, vorher wurde kein mpMRT gemacht? Keine gezielte Biopsie (Fusionsbiopsie)? Die PCa-Anteile sind jeweils beträchtlich und über die ganze Prostata verteilt. Es könnte sich irgendwo noch ein kleiner Gleason-4-Anteil befinden. Das wäre ein absolutes Ausschlußkriterium für AS.
Der Urologe hat ansonsten einen gemäß Alter und PSA-Verdoppelungszeit sehr sinnvollen Rat gegeben. Mit 68 ist ein signifikantes PCa bei mindestens 50% der Männer zu erwarten (Obduktionsstudien). In den meisten Fällen macht das zu Lebzeiten keinen Ärger mehr. Die Leitlinie stützt sich auf Statistik und der Arzt ist gehalten, den Patienten entsprechend einzuordnen und dann zu entscheiden bzw. zu empfehlen. AS bedeutet zunächst einmal, die Verdoppelungszeit genauer zu bestimmen. Ich würde allerdings noch ein MRT oder PSMA PET/CT machen lassen, um die Ausdehnung zu bestimmen und eine eventuell höhergradige Stelle zu sehen. Und eine spätere Rebiopsie je nach PSA-Verlauf wäre wohl angebracht.

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Gerhard, 
die Prostata enthält bei Dir eigentlich in allen Bereichen malignes Gewebe (lateral, medial, links und rechts). Es gibt, und das halte ich für sehr wichtig, eine positiven Tastbefund! Auch so etwas und nicht nur die Entwicklung des PSA-Wertes würde ich hier in die Beurteilung einbeziehen. Ich finde, genauso wie Ralf und Du selber ja auch, die Aussage des Urologen mehr als hinterfragenswert. Folglich würde ich mir eine zweite oder sogar dritte Meinung einholen. Ich vermute und befürchte, dass Du in deren Augen kein Patient für AS bist, was die Leitlinie auch so sieht. Oder gibt es vielleicht sogenannte Komorbiditäten, die eine AS rechtfertigen würden? Vielleicht bringen weitere Untersuchungen ja Klarheit (s.o.)?
Viele Grüße
Achim

----------


## Gerhard H.

Guten Morgen,

bis hierhin erst einmal meinen herzlichsten Dank für Eure Antworten.

Da naturgemäß auch in diesem Kreis hier die Meinungen divergieren bin ich mir über den weiteren Werdegang noch nicht sicher.

Nächste Woche ist wieder Zusammenkunft der Selbsthilfegruppe hier vor Ort. Diesmal mit einem anderen Urologen und bin auf dessen Einschätzung gespannt.

Des weiteren versuche ich einen Video-Chat mit meiner Krankenkasse für eine Zweitmeinung seit bereits über einem Monat. Allerdings kriegen die das bis dato nicht auf die Kette.

MRT werde ich auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Arzttermin ansprechen.

@buschreiter (Achim)
Nein, keine Komorbiditäten. Fühle mich eigentlich fit wie ein Turnschuh. 79 Kg bei 1,86 m und imho durchaus sportlich.

Gruß
Gerhard

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Gerhard,

hast Du Dich schon mal mit der "internetbasierten Informations- und Entscheidungshilfe für Patienten mit nicht-metastasiertem Prostatakrebs" befasst?

Ralf

----------


## Gerhard H.

> hast Du Dich schon mal mit der "internetbasierten Informations- und Entscheidungshilfe für Patienten mit nicht-metastasiertem Prostatakrebs" befasst?


Hallo Ralf,

nein, habe ich noch nicht. Werde ich aber gleich nach dem Mittagessen machen ;-)

Merci
Gerhard

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Ralf,

 von dieser aufgezeigten Möglichkeit hatte ich bislang noch keine Kenntnis. Auch das Video, in dem PD. Dr. med. Dr. phil. Johannes Huber referierte, war sehens- und hörenswert!

Vielen Dank für die Präsentation.

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,



> von dieser aufgezeigten Möglichkeit hatte ich bislang noch keine Kenntnis.


das wundert mich, ehrlich gesagt. Der betreffende Hinweis findet sich seit drei Jahr als zweiter (nach dem Hinweis auf die Hotline) permanenter Hinweis auf der BPS-Startseite.

Ralf

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> das wundert mich, ehrlich gesagt. Der betreffende Hinweis findet sich seit drei Jahr als zweiter (nach dem Hinweis auf die Hotline) permanenter Hinweis auf der BPS-Startseite.
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,

in der Tat klicke ich die BPS-Startseite so gut wie nie. Es ging mir immer in erster Linie um KISP. Das werde ich ab sofort ändern.

Harald

----------


## Urologe

Es besteht eine deutliche Diskrepanz zwischen Anzahl/Ausdehnung des Prostatakarzinomes in den Proben, dem Gleason 3+3 und dem relativ niedrigen PSA-Wert.
Für mich ist da etwas faul/atypisch und vermutlich würde bei einer OP mindestens Gleason 3+4 rauskommen.
Tumore mit kaum PSA-Ausschüttung sind meistens agressiver und nicht so gut zu überwachen (weil PSA zu wenig Aussagekraft hat).
Habe schon Pat. mit PSA 0.8 und fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom gesehen!

----------


## DerBader

Eine Zweitbegutachtung /-meinung der Stanzen wäre auch hilfreich.

Matthias

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo allerseits,

  aufgrund des hier Gelesenen tendiere ich mittlerweile wohl eher zur Ektomie.

  Insbesondere die Einschätzung des Docs stimmt mich nachdenklich.

  @Ralf
  Habe über die Beratungshotline einen Zugangscode zur Teilnahme an der Internet-basierten Informations-und Entscheidungshilfe angefordert.
  Dort werde ich teilnehmen und vermutlich danach den Sack zumachen.

  Gerhard

----------


## RalfDm

> Eine Zweitbegutachtung /-meinung der Stanzen wäre auch hilfreich. Matthias


Hinweise und Adressen dazu gibt es hier:
https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/med...Jib25raG9mZiJd

----------


## Gerhard H.

Zweitbegutachtung will ich auch anleiern.

Kläre gerade die Frage der Kostenübernahme mit meiner Krankenkasse ab...

Gerhard

----------


## Gerhard H.

So, von der internetbasierten Informations- und Entscheidungshilfe habe ich die Auswertung.

Trotz 8 positiver von insgesamt 12 Stanzen und teilweiser Ausdehnung von 70 % wird AS als Möglichkeit genannt.

Das deckt sich mit der Einlassung des Urologen bei meinem Besuch der Selbsthilfegruppe.

Wat nu ?...

----------


## DerBader

Gerhard, ich denke eine Zweitbegutachtung der Stanzen würde Klarheit bringen. Darauf aufbauend eine ärztliche Zweitmeinung. Die ganze Genese ist unklar. PSA Wert und Anzahl positiver Stanzen entsprechen nicht dem was man erwarten könnte. Darauf eine Empfehlung auszusprechen mag nur ein Arzt können der dich gesehen hat. Hierbei gilt immer noch der alte Spruch "am Telefon und durch die Hose keine Diagnose!"... und vor allem keine Therapieempfehlung. Nur er kann die ganzen diagnostischen Puzzleteile zusammenfügen. Er kennt deinen Background , deine Komorbiditäten usw.. Immerhin steht er dann auch in der Haftungspflicht. In der Regel halten sich Ärzte aus diesem Grund gerne an die Leitlinien.

Eine Entscheidung für eine AS ist in der Konsequenz eine 100% Kopfsache. Du darfst kein Mensch sein der gerne in Selbstzweifel verfällt. Dies ist gerade anfangs schwer. Wichtig ist auf jedem Fall eine engmaschige PSA Kontrolle sowie im zeitlichen Abstand eine Rebiopsie. Dies alles ist wegweisend für den Bestand oder einem frühzeitigen kurativen Zweig im Falle eines Progress. Empfehlenswert wäre auch ein mpMRT im weiteren Verlauf . Dies hat dir aber dein Urologe sicherlich bereits vermittelt.

Viel Glück bei deiner Entscheidung, im Falle der AS willkommen im Club. 

Alles Gute! 

Matthias

----------


## MartinWK

Ein PSA von 0,8 wäre ein starke Diskrepanz (wie von Urologe fs genannt). Ein stagnierender PSA bei 5,0 ist aber kein gutes Indiz in irgendeine Richtung. Denkbar ist
1.  nicht biopsierte Gleason 4 oder 5-Anteile
2.  pathologisch nicht bestimmte Gleason 4-Anteile
3.  Gleason 3, obwohl ein anderer Pathologe nur Gleason 2 sehen würde (d.h. nach heutiger Ansicht kein PCa)
4.  "Haustierkrebs": langsam wachsendes nicht streuendes PCa.
Punkt 1. und 2. können vielleicht durch Bildgebung wahrscheinlicher werden, ein Ausschluß wäre damit sicher nicht zu erreichen.
Punkt 2. und 3. können durch pathologische Zweitbegutachtung entschieden werden (wenn die differiert, bedarf es dann aber eines Obergutachters).
Punkt 4. kann man besser abschätzen nach einer DNA-Zytometrie:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...182#post117182
(siehe auch den Rest vom Thread).
Gleason zur Risikoabschätzung ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß. Siehe dazu Professor Bonkhoff und seine Dokumente auf http://www.prostapath.de/

Eine Anmerkung: vom Ergebnis der "internetbasierten Informations- und Entscheidungshilfe" bin ich positiv überrascht. Die scheint ja weiter als die Leitlinie oder die meisten Urologen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Martin




> Eine Anmerkung: vom Ergebnis der "internetbasierten Informations- und  Entscheidungshilfe" bin ich positiv überrascht. Die scheint ja weiter  als die Leitlinie oder die meisten Urologen.


Gut, dass Du das noch einmal in Erinnerung gebracht hast, nachdem sich Ralf unlängst wunderte, dass ich das noch nicht gelesen hatte:

https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/72-projektgruppe/676-neue-internetbasierte-informations-und-entscheidungshilfe-fuer-patienten-mit-nicht-metastasiertem-prostatakrebs

Man sollte auch das Video aufrufen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo Matthias,
  hallo MartinWK,

  danke für Eure Antworten.

  Habe gestern einen Termin beim Urologen gemacht. Der ist allerdings erst am 08. Oktober (Praxis-Urlaub).

  Dann werde ich ihn auf ein MRT ansprechen und eigentlich eine weitere PSA-Bestimmung durchführen lassen. Die letzte liegt dann ziemlich genau drei Monate zurück.

  Was ich aber gerade hier über die Aussagekraft der PSA gelesen habe…, na ja.

  Und für Ende Januar 2020 dachte ich an eine zweite Biopsie.

  Die Zweitbegutachtung habe ich ja auch noch auf dem Zettel.

  Mal hören was mein Doc davon hält bzw. er vorschlägt.

  Gruß
  Gerhard

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo zusammen,

meinen Arzttermin habe ich mittlerweile wahrgenommen.

Nach intensivem Austausch und persönlicher Abwägung (Nutzen/Risiken) habe ich mich erstmal für die aktive Überwachung entschieden. Möchte selbstredend eine Übertherapie vermeiden. Ob meine Entscheidung richtig ist/war weiß man natürlich immer erst hinterher.

Heißt also: Ende d.M. PSA und Ende Januar 2020 Rebiopsie.

Werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Beste Grüße
Gerhard

----------


## Gerhard H.

Aktueller PSA-Wert: 5,0
Im Juli lag er bei 5,3
und vor zweieinhalb Jahren knapp unter 5

Bis neulich
Gerhard

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo zusammen,

Ergebnis der letzten Untersuchung vom 4.d.M.:

PSA-Wert: 5,13 (unwesentlich gestiegen)
Kleines Blutbild: Alles im Normbereich
Größe der Prostata: 26 ccm (Letztes Jahr: 42 ccm) Muss ich beim Uro mal hinterfragen...
Sonographie aller Organe (Prostata zusätzlich rektal): Alles unauffällig

Weiteres Procedere lt. Arztbrief:
Active surveillance weiter
Tumornachsorge Anfang April mit mpMRT und ggf. erneuter Prostatastanzbiopsie

Beurteilung:
Leichter PSA-Anstieg.
Klinisch kein Hinweis auf eine lokale Progression.

Beste Grüße
Gerhard

----------


## Bernd1962

Hallo Gerhard, Leverkusen ist nicht weit von Köln. Du kannst dich für eine Zweitmeinung an Prof. Dr. Heidenreich Uniklinik Köln wenden. Dies habe ich auch getan und wurde sehr kompetent Beraten. Im Dez. hatte ich mein mpMRT und letzte Woche die Fusionsbiopsie. Mit dem Ergebnis werde ich zusammen mit den Ärzten das weitere Vorgehen entscheiden. Ich hoffe das eine TULSA PRO Therapie noch möglich ist.

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo Bernd,

  danke für den Hinweis über Köln.

  Mal sehen was bei meiner anstehenden Untersuchung im April herauskommt, ist das eine gute Option.

  Fusionsbiopsie kannte ich noch gar nicht.
  Auf dieser zufälligen Seite habe ich mich informiert:
MRT/Ultraschall Fusionsbiopsie der Prostata - Asklepios Stadtklinik Bad Tölz

  Gruß
  Gerhard

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo Männer,

aktueller Wasserstandbericht ;-)

War heute früh beim Uro zur Untersuchung und Besprechung der PSA-Untersuchung von letzter Woche.
Der Wert hat sich auf 5,62 ng/ml erhöht.
Ultraschall unauffällig.
Tastbefund wie gehabt: Verhärtung.

Habe anschließend die Überweisung zum Radiologen fürs mpMRT an die Hand bekommen.
Das sollte zwar schon erfolgt sein, hat sich jedoch aufgrund von Corona etwas nach hinten verschoben.

Für Interessierte, hier, was auf der Üerweisung steht:

Diagnose/Verdachtsdiagnose
Adenokarzinom der Prostata (pT1c, Nx, Mx) - Gleason Score 6 (3+3), ISUP-Risikogruppe I- Erstdiagnose 01.08.2019

Befund/Medikation
unter active surveillance, PSA Progress, jetzt 5,62 ng/ml

Auftrag
Bitte mpMRT i.R.d Restaging ggf Planung aktive Behandlung

Viele Grüße und bis neulich
Gerhard

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo, es geht weiter:

  Der Befund der mp MRT liegt nun vor…

  „Beurteilung:
  Suspekter Befund rechtsseitig posteromedial/posterolateral in der peripheren Zone im basalen Drittel (PIRADS 4), Kontakt zur Kapsel, kein Hinweis auf ein kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum.

  Zweiter größerer dringend malignomsuspekter Befund rechtsseitig posteromedial/posterolateral in der peripheren Zone, sowie auch perimedian im mittleren/apikalen Drittel (PIRADS 5).
  Breiter Kontakt zur Kapsel, Verdacht auf ein kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum mit möglicher lokaler Infiltration des Rektums.“

  Als nächstes stehen zwei weitere Untersuchungen an:

  Nuklearmedizin
  Skelettszintigraphie zur Planung der Therapie

  und

  Radiologie
  CT-Abdomen i.R. d Planung der Therapie

  Anschließend fällt die Entscheidung der Behandlung.

  Beste Grüße
  Gerhard

----------


## MartinWK

"Planung der Therapie" heißt doch wohl, dass die Entscheidung für eine Behandlungsart schon gefallen ist? Oder warum wird nach dem mpMRT noch ein wenig aussagekräftiges CT gemacht?

----------


## Gerhard H.

> "Planung der Therapie" heißt doch wohl, dass die Entscheidung für eine Behandlungsart schon gefallen ist? Oder warum wird nach dem mpMRT noch ein wenig aussagekräftiges CT gemacht?


  Nein, die Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen.

  Mit den weiteren Untersuchungen soll sowohl der Knochen- als auch Lymphknotenstatus ermittelt werden.

  Es wird sicherlich auf eine Ektomie hinauslaufen, allerdings steht das „Behandlungspaket“ (falls erforderlich) noch nicht fest.

----------


## Gerhard H.

So, die beiden Untersuchungsergebnisse liegen vor: Knochen und Lymphknoten sind nicht befallen.

  War heute früh bei meinem Urologen und habe mich für die OP entschieden.

  Nächste Woche Donnerstag geht es schon ab in die Klinik und direkt im Anschluss soll die AHB erfolgen.

  Man sieht sich ;-)
  Gerhard

Edit:
daVinci

----------


## Trekker

Viel Glück auf ein gutes Gelingen.

Gtuß
Henry

----------


## Michi1

Auch ich wünsche dir nur das Beste.

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit vorgestern wieder zu Hause.

Für den Anfang eine Zusammenfassung:

Bei der OP am 28. August wurde leider eine Beinarterie verletzt wodurch ich einiges zusätzlich an Blut verloren habe und noch eine Extrarunde in Narkose drehen durfte.

Die Arterie konnte lt. Aussage des Operateurs problemlos übernäht werden. Jedoch lag ich am anderen Morgen im Drainagebereich in einer Blutlache wodurch ich zusätzlich Blut verloren hatte.
Der Hemoglobinwert soll bei 10 gelegen haben, normal sei etwa 15.

Freitags war die OP und am Dienstag wurde der Katheter gezogen jedoch zwei Tage später wegen eines Harnverhalts erneut gelegt und nach weiterten zwei Tagen wieder gezogen.

Die histologische Untersuchung ergab fogendes:
Gleason 3+4 (20%) = 7a
pT3a pN0(0/9) LO VORO
iPSA 5,6 ng/ml

ISUP-Gruppe 2
Tumorvolumen 40 % der Prostata tumorös infiltriert
Max. Tunordurchmesser 30 mm
Resektionsränder tumorfrei
Perineurale Tumorausbreitung: mäßig, rechts
Gefäßinfilration: keine nachweisbar
Samenblasen: tumorfrei
Übrige Prostata mit myoglandulärer Hyperplasie
(präprostatisches Fettgewebe): Tumor- und lymphknotenfreies Fettgewebe
(parailiakal rechts): Fünf tumorfreie Lymphknoten (0/5)
(parailiakal links): Vier tumorfreie Lymphknoten (0/4)

Ach ja, der Tumor hatte den Kapselrand bereits überschritten.

Ich bin schmerzfrei und es geht mir entsprechend.

Allerdings habe ich Probleme mit der Kontinenz.
Wenn ich liege oder sitze bin ich dicht. Jedoch, wenn ich aufstehe läuft es wie aus einem Kran.
HAT HIERMIT JEMAND EBENFALLS PROBLEME GEHABT BZW. TIPPS FÜR MICH?
Das ist nämlich saublöd, da ich ab Montag zur ambulanten Reha soll.

Bis hierhin beste Grüße
Gerhard

----------


## hartmuth

Puh, Gerhard, das lief nicht so gut. Mit Inkontinenz habe ich keine Erfahrung. Da wirst du noch Ratschläge kriegen.
Merkwürdig finde ich den relativ niedrigen PSA im Gegensatz zum doch großen Tumorvolumen. Nur 20% GS 4. Das will so gar nicht passen. Habe dafür keinerlei Erklärung.
pT3a und Pn1: Wurde keine Folgetherapie vorgeschlagen / diskutiert?
Wünsche dir schnelle und gute Genesung von den OP-Folgen.

----------


## Michi1

Gerhard, genau das hatte ich auch 2 Jahre lang. Ich habe in der Zeit mit Urinalkondomen gute Erfahrung gemacht, muss aber sagen, dass
eine Mitarbeiterin vom Sanitätshaus bei mir zu Hause war und mir die richtigen verpasst hat. Sie müssen gut passen und auch halten. 
Später hat mir dann ein Arzt den Tip gegeben das es einen künstlichen Schließmuskel (ASM 800) gibt, der bei einer OP eingesetzt wird. Diesen habe ich schon 1150 Tage und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
https://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/behan...n-inkontinenz/

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hartmuth, nein, keine Folgetherapie. Lediglich regelmäßige PSA-Bestimmung.

  Michi1, das Thema Urinalkondom hatte ich im Krankenhaus auch schon angesprochen. Jedoch war der Doc davon nicht besonders angetan.

  Ich persönlich denke jedoch, dass das auch was für mich sein könnte. Denn, wenn ich aufstehe entleert sich die Blase vollständig. Und wie soll das dann in der Reha funktionieren? Ich müsste ja permanent die Vorlage wechseln…

----------


## Michi1

Ersten bekommst du in eine AHB die Vorlagen gratis. Bei mir hat das nur funktioniert, weil ich eine Packung am Tag (20 Stck) gebraucht habe. Das mit dem Urinalkondom habe ich ja erst nachher herausgefunden. Damit war ich sogar im Urlaub.
Mit den Einlagen "SENI Men super" hatte ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

----------


## Gerhard H.

Michi1,
  Aufgrund einer starken Sehbehinderung hatte ich mich für eine ambulante Reha vor Ort entschieden. Und zu meinem Erstaunen gibt es dort keine Vorlagen. Diese müssen immer selbst mitgebracht werden.

Edit:
Du hast PN

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo zusammen,

  so, die berühmten 100 Tage nach der OP sind heute erreicht.

  Die 4-wöchige Reha (3+1) habe ich problemlos hinter mich gebracht und der mich dort begleitende Doc hatte meinen Zustand treffend mit DURCHLAUFERHITZER beschrieben.

  Während der Reha musste ich 2-3 mal die Vorlage wechseln und war in dieser Zeit psychisch ziemlich am Boden weil sich keine Besserung hinsichtlich der Kontinenz einstellte.

  Im Anschluss an die Reha begann ich sofort mit dem Training zu Hause und ziehe das auch weiterhin konsequent durch.

  Seit ca. zweiter November Dekade ist eine kontinuierliche Besserung zu beobachten.

  Vorlage max. eine am Tag und mitunter kaum gefüllt.

  Anfang Januar habe ich meinen ersten Nachsorgetermin beim Urologen.

  Der Kampf geht weiter…  ;-)

  Beste Grüße
  Gerhard

----------


## Michi1

Gerhard, bitte nicht Kampf schreiben, Hoffnung würde sich besser anhören.

----------


## Gerhard H.

Aktueller PSA-Spiegel:
< 0,04 ng/ml

:-))

----------


## ursus47

> Gerhard, bitte nicht Kampf schreiben, Hoffnung würde sich besser anhören.


Richtig Michi, Konrad hat einmal geschrieben kämpfen tun die Soldaten im Krieg.
LG

----------


## Gerhard H.

Ich denke, dass ich es geschafft habe.

  Seit ca. 2 Wochen bin ich absolut trocken und hoffe, dass es auch so bleibt.

  Hat also ein halbes Jahr gedauert.

  Es braucht halt seine Zeit. Imho haben aber auch meine konsequenten 5-tägigen Inkontinenzübungen pro Woche mit zusätzlichem moderatem Krafttraining dazu beigetragen.

  Meine persönlichen Übungen habe ich mir aus dem Buch Inkontinenz bei Männern herausgesucht, welches während meiner Reha von Leidensgenossen unisono empfohlen wurde.

  Sollte bei mir eine Verschlechterung eintreten werde ich berichten. Besser kann es ja nicht werden 8-)

  Beste Grüße und eine gute Zeit an alle Mitleser
  Gerhard

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo in die Runde,

  ich habe eine Frage zum PSA-Wert.

  Meine OP liegt Ende d.M. zwei Jahre zurück und während dieser Zeit wurde regelmäßig der PSA-Status kontrolliert. Dieser lag durchgängig bei < 0,04 ng/ml.

  Jedoch lag der Wert im letzten Monat bei 0,08 ng/ml. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?...

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Gerhard,

Sorgen macht man sich in so einer Situation immer. Hilft aber nicht weiter. Von 0,04 auf 0,08 ist natürlich eine Steigerung. Machen kannst du zurzeit aber eh nichts. Geh in 3 Monaten zur nächsten Messung. Die wird in Etwa die Richtung vorgeben.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo Werner,

  verrückt mache ich mich nicht gerade, jedoch macht man sich halt so seine Gedanken.

  Beim Googeln bin ich auf eine Seite gestoßen die recht interessant ist und wie es dort u.a. heißt:

  (Zitat)
  […] Ist der PSA-Wert bei der Nachsorge also einmal erhöht, heißt es: Ruhe bewahren, kontrollieren und nicht verrückt machen lassen!

  (Quelle)
https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...mmt-jetzt.html

  Dann werde ich mal am 08.11.2022 (nächster Kontrolltermin) beim Urologen aufschlagen und anschließend erneut berichten.

  Beste Grüße
  Gerhard

----------


## Gerhard H.

Hallo zusammen,

PSA-Wert vom 08.d.M. liegt wie vor 3 Monaten unverändert bei 0,08 ng/ml.

Nächste Kontrolle im Februar 2023...

----------


## WernerE

Dann erstmal Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch.

WernerE

----------


## Trekker

> PSA-Wert vom 08.d.M. liegt wie vor 3 Monaten unverändert bei 0,08 ng/ml.


Der Meinige hat sich auch relativ langsam erhöht. Mein Rezidiv wurde  erst nach 7 Jahren diagnostiziert. Bestrahlen ließ ich dieses 9 Jahre nach der OP.

----------


## Gerhard H.

@Werner
danke dto. :-)

@Trekker
an Bestrahlung o.ä. verschwende ich z.Z. keinen Gedanken.

  Wie waren denn seinerzeit Deine (Ausgangs) Werte?

----------


## Trekker

> @Trekker
> an Bestrahlung o.ä. verschwende ich z.Z. keinen Gedanken.


Keine Frage!




> Wie waren denn seinerzeit Deine (Ausgangs) Werte?


Steht unter meinem Profil.

----------


## Gerhard H.

> Steht unter meinem Profil.


Danke, habe ich mir mal rauskopiert..

----------

